# Simulate a mouse connection?



## nortnarg (May 21, 2003)

Hello, 
I have several computers that I use for distributed computing where they do work for a project with little need for human interaction. These are Win 98 OS, and XP
I set these up and boot the machines and then disconnect the mouse and keyboard to boot another etc.
When I have a power interruption or an auto reboot the machine fails to boot if a mouse is not plugged in. 
Does anyone know of a way to simulate a mouse being connected without physically being there? No need for the mouse except to boot up the machine.

Thanks! Ron


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many KVM products will simulate a keyboard and mouse. Of course, you could also just plug a $5 mouse into the system.


----------



## nortnarg (May 21, 2003)

Thanks, 
Yes I may just need to find a good deal on inexpensive mice.
I guess I was thinking of something like a dummy plug, or shorting a couple wires in the mouse connector. What is it about a mouse that makes Windows see it?

Probably just weird thinking on my part, but then you never know unless you ask!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There may be a "Halt On..." setting in BIOS that you can change to "No errors".


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's an optical wheel mouse for $2.99, hard to justify spending a lot of time solving this any other way. 

http://www.eaglebit.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=EB-310-00092&Click=14


----------



## nortnarg (May 21, 2003)

Looks good, Thanks JW!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------



## LiberatioN (Dec 19, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Many KVM products will simulate a keyboard and mouse. Of course, you could also just plug a $5 mouse into the system.


This is a good idea, but considering that some of the machines run windows 98, there may be outdated USB drivers and you will need to update them manually before putting them on a KVM switch. I'm on a KVM 4 port IOGear right now and we've had some old machines come into our repair desk that wouldn't pick up the USB peripherals (mouse and keyboard) plugged directly into the switch. Hope this helps! :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can buy a cheap PS/2 mouse as well. If W98 doesn't recognize that, I suggest you have a bigger issue.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

This is for keyboardless booting, but you might find usefull information about a mouse.

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/faq-emporium/62621-faq-fooling-pc-think-keyboard-plugged.html


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

If You have IBM computers try by proposition of JohnWill - the best solution, absolutly. In other way also.


----------

